# Max Payne 3 - wie findet ihr es so?



## Crysisheld (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

so das Wochenende ist fast rum und ich habe mich mal eine Weile mit Max Payne 3 beschäftigt. Der Vortest der PCG machte Lust auf mehr, das Spiel nach der Installation und dem Einrichten von Social Club nicht mehr. Verglichen mit Teil 2 oder Teil 1 ist die Steuerung irgendwie schwammig. Wenn ich in Teil 1 oder 2 die Maus bewegt habe, hat sich mein Charakter bewegt und nicht wie in Teil 3 die Kamera um den Protagonisten rum. Das ist genau so bescheuert wie bei GTA. Ein weiteres Übel sind die Cutscenes, die so lange sind, dass ich anm liebsten gar nicht mehr weiterspielen würde. 

Ich möchte keinen Film schauen ich will mit MP3 Action erleben, das gelingt hier überhaupt nicht, denn wenn es mal zu den stylischen Schusswechseln kommt werde diese viel zu schnell durch überlange Videosequenzen unterbrochen und das ist ein absolutes NOGO! 

Stranglehold hat es vorgemacht und bietet super Unterhaltung und Videosequenzen die nicht zu lange dauern. Natürlich kaschieren die langen Videos die Ladezeiten, aber hallo? Es nervt wenn ich das Spiel zum zweiten oder dritten mal durchspielen will und mir dann langweilige Videos ansehen muss. 

Die Darstellung der Charaktere ist hölzern und selbst HL2 zaubert ohne Cinematic Mod schönere Gesichter auf den Bildschirm als Max Payne3. 

Im Vergleich zu Stranglehold sieht die Grafik nicht wirklich besser aus, nur dass Rockstar mit MaxPayne3 6 Jahre zu spät das bietet was Stranglehold schon 2007 geboten hat. Der Max Payne Sprecher reißt leider die diesmal schlechte Englische Sprachausgabe der anderen Charaktere nicht mehr raus. Die Waffen klingen nach üblicher Soundbibliothek und sind auch kein Ohrenschmaus mehr. Besonders angenervt bin ich von "Marcello" diese Tanzbewegungen die der Typ die ganze Zeit macht regen total auf, nicht nur weil sie genau so hölzern aussehen wie alle Animationen in dem Spiel nein, weil einfach wieder mal nur typische Klischees und Stereotypen im Spiel gezeigt werden. 

Ein mäßiger 3rd Person Shooter....


----------



## Brokensword (3. Juni 2012)

Des einzige was mich nervt ist, dass schon ein Tag nach Release im großen Stil gecheatet wird
schau dir mal die Arcade Modus Rangliste an


----------



## Heiler (3. Juni 2012)

Servus,

ich finde das Spiel klasse. Unheimlich spannend erzählt. Die Grafik ist ok, aber der Sound ist absolut spitze! Die Szene in der Disco als Beispiel...wahnsinnig stimmungsvoll!

Die Cutscenes sind wirklich lang und Du hast Recht- bei nochmaligem Durchspielen würden die wohl wirklich gehörig nerven...Da ich aber das Spiel (wie alle anderen Spiele auch) wohl nur einmal durchspielen werde stören sie mich nicht- sondern ich freue mich über alle und darüber mitten in einen Hollywoodfilm geraten zu sein. 

Wenn ich an die anderen Shooter der letzten Zeit denke - insbesondere MW3 - muss ich sagen: Max Payne 3 ist deutlich besser. Der erste Shooter der mir mal wieder richtig Spass macht. Das einzig störende für mich ist die teils echt extreme Gewaltdarstellung- da muss man schon manchmal schlucken. Aber sonst: Top! Ich empfehle den Kauf!

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Wie lang ist denn die Spielzeit? Kann man die Cutscenes denn beim zweiten Durchspielen abbrechen?

Mich reizt es zwar schon, aber wenn es "nur" ein schnell durchgespielter Shooter mit Schwerpunkt auf den Singleplayer ist, dann ist es mir zur Zeit noch was zu viel Geld fürs Vergnügen


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn man jetzt Max Payne 1 und 2 zockt, dann kriegt man da auch nicht viel mehr geboten....... du sollst mit Max Payne fühlen und dich in seine aussichtslose Lage versetzen   bei MP3 ist halt zusätzlich alles noch mehr animiert und so..... nicht schlecht gemacht wie ich find....

Schönes Game.... Die Atmo fehlt mir noch etwas... aber allein die Stimme.... die Texte... das ist Max Payne 

Bin gerade im Stadion nach dem Sniper....  bis jetzt mecker ich nicht... es hat sich gelohnt..... (außer die Sprache.... mal schauen ob man die Menüs und Texte auf Englisch hinbekommt... -.- )

trotzdem kann Teil 1 (teilweise auch 2) nicht übertroffen werden..... einmalige Stimmung, Atmo, Story, Charaktere die Stimme von Max Payne.... einfach genial ... schade, dass Sam Lake die Story nicht geschrieben hat  aber wegen Alan Wake (was sich zu meinen Lieblingsgames gereiht hat) verzeihe ich remedy


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich stehe jetzt kurz vorm Finale und muss sagen, dass ich mittlerweile mehr als angetan bin von dem Spiel. 
Schade, dass es sehr bald vorbei sein wird.^^

Der Anfang war etwas zäh, aber mit Teil 2 (also "Teil 2" der Story-Kampagne) kommt Fahrt auf. So genial, detaillierte Schauplätze hab ich schon lange nicht gesehen. 
Das Spiel sprüht auch von kleinen (manchmal witzigen) Details, dass es eine Freude ist. Ich habe mehrmals lachen müssen. 
Auch bei missglückten Dodging-Attacken kommt es immer wieder zu lustigen Situationen.

Das Waffenhandling war am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig. Also dass man immer nur ein Gewehr tragen konnte und er es automatisch hinwirft, wenn man zwei Faustfeuerwaffen wählt. Mit der Zeit kommt man aber gut damit klar.

Sehr geil ist ja wohl das Charakter-Model von Max Payne! Super! Überhaupt auch die Waffen-Model sind sehr gut.

Ich hab nach den ersten paar Kapiteln der Kampagne vorhin mal den Multiplayer-Modus von Max Payne ausprobiert (sozusagen den MP-MP-Modus^^). 
Naja, was soll ich sagen: Im ersten Deathmatch gleich bester Spieler (mit Abstand) geworden. War aber dann nach 3-5 Partien langweilig, weil es einfach nur extrem kleine "Arenen" waren und sowas wie Teamplay mit den Randoms auch nicht vorhanden war.
Aber mal reinschauen kann sich lohnen. Schlecht fand ich es nicht.

Alles in allem finde ich persönlich Max Payne 3 sogar ein kleines bisschen besser als erwartet. Das Gameplay ist zwar nicht der Überhammer, dafür aber meiner Meinung nach die Inszenierung und die Grafik an manchen Stellen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die Spielzeit? Kann man die Cutscenes denn beim zweiten Durchspielen abbrechen?
> 
> Mich reizt es zwar schon, aber wenn es "nur" ein schnell durchgespielter Shooter mit Schwerpunkt auf den Singleplayer ist, dann ist es mir zur Zeit noch was zu viel Geld fürs Vergnügen


 

Die Sequenzen lassen sich auch beim zweiten Mal nur bedingt abbrechen. Es sind ja im Prinzip Ladebildschirme. Wenn allerdings das Level fertig geladen ist, kann man den Rest der Sequenz überspringen. Zur Spielzeit: Ich habe geschätzte 14 Stunden gebraucht. Davon waren mindestens 2 sehr frustrierend (schlecht gesetzte Checkpoints). Habs jetzt nochmal auf Schwer angefangen, da spielt sich das ganze eher wie ein Max Payne, weil man ständig rumhechten muss, weil man nur 3 bis 4 Kugeln aushält. Zur Info allerdings: Ich habs nur auf der Box gespielt, daher weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, ob die Sequenzen vllt doch auf dem PC abbrechbar sind.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> [...] das Spiel nach der Installation und dem Einrichten von Social Club nicht mehr.


Ich versteh immer nicht, warum hier über Social Club gemosert wird. Es wird von Hause aus installiert & man kann ein Auto Sign In einstellen, d.h. einmal richtig eingerichtet, siehst du vom Social Club nicht mehr als "User Rabowke signed in" & deine Erfolge, die im Socialclub hinterlegt werden. 



> Verglichen mit Teil 2 oder Teil 1 ist die Steuerung irgendwie schwammig. Wenn ich in Teil 1 oder 2 die Maus bewegt habe, hat sich mein Charakter bewegt und nicht wie in Teil 3 die Kamera um den Protagonisten rum.


Also es ist Jahre her, aber sicher das sich der Charakter bewegt hat? Ich kann mich daran nicht wirklich erinnern, sondern eher das man mit der Maus so wie in Max Payne 3 um sich selbst dreht.

Was die schwammige Steuerung betrifft: das liegt zum Teil am PC & an den Grafikeinstellungen. 
Schalte mal FXAA & MSAA komplett aus bzw. erzwinge diese Einstellungen über den nVidia-Treiber. Dazu noch die Zielhilfen in den Optionen deaktivieren, sind zwei Stück & du wirst sehen, wie super du jetzt MP3 spielen kannst und wie einfach nun "Headshots" gehen. 



> Ich möchte keinen Film schauen ich will mit MP3 Action erleben, das gelingt hier überhaupt nicht, denn wenn es mal zu den stylischen Schusswechseln kommt werde diese viel zu schnell durch überlange Videosequenzen unterbrochen und das ist ein absolutes NOGO!


Ich finde die Unterbrechnungen an sich nicht wirklich störend, vielmehr diesen grafischen Effekt der aussieht wie eine Bildfehler.



> Die Darstellung der Charaktere ist hölzern und selbst HL2 zaubert ohne Cinematic Mod schönere Gesichter auf den Bildschirm als Max Payne3.


Nun übertreib mal nicht ... 
Ich find die Charaktere wirklich gut ausgearbeitet, allerdings leidet die Qualität der Zwischensequenzen wenn vorgerenderte Filme verwendet werden. Diese gehen nahtlos in die 3D Grafik über, allerdings sind die gerenderten Sequenzen sehr blass und farblos.

Hier verstehe ich nicht warum man diese Sequenzen, die ja auch mit der Engine erstellt wurden, nicht im Spiel in Echtzeit darstellt. 

Für mich ist Max Payne ein sehr gut 3rd Personshooter, allerdings kein 'echtes' Max Payne was die Geschichte betrifft. Wobei das nicht ganz richtig ist, die Geschichte könnte schon Noire-Style sein, aber nicht in der Art und Weise wie sie hier erzählt und dargestellt wird.

Dieser Grafikfilter hat mich schon bei Kane & Lynch extrem angekotzt.

Was ich aber bei Max Payne gut finde: der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Selbst auf Normal muss ich öfters sterben und ich bin bei weitem kein Körperklaus, der mit der Maus nicht gut zielen & treffen kann. 

Auch das die HP nicht regeneriert und man auf Painkillers angewiesen ist, finde ich wirklich gut und das ist entgegen dem aktuellen Trend der selbstgenerierenden HP Anzeige bei Spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Habe bei einem Kumpel mal ein paar Stunden die Konsolen-Fassung angespielt.
Hmm... Schwierig zu beurteilen. Einerseits ist es ein Top-Actioner, der sich technisch und erzählerisch durchaus sehen lassen kann. Man merkt aber schon sehr früh, dass Remedys Handschrift fehlt. Rockstar macht verstärkt auf filmähnlichen Bombast und versucht eine "Kinnladen-Runter-Reaktion" beim Spieler herbeizuführen, Remedy hat sich dagegen vielmehr auf seinen Anti-Helden, betonten Zynismus und eben den unvergleichlichen Noire-Stil verlassen. Auch die häufige Unterbrechung der Action durch Ingame-Sequenzen stört ein wenig, sowas ist man von MP1+2 einfach nicht gewohnt...

Max Payne ist definitiv NICHT mehr der, den wir früher kannten. Das stimmt mich doch etwas traurig. Seine geistigen Väter hätten - wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre - die Lizenz niemals an Rockstar abgeben dürfen.
Naja, das Kind ist leider Gottes längst in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi
kann deine Abneigung gegenüber dem neuen Max nicht so recht verstehen.
1. Max bewegt sich etwas träge macht aber Sinn da sowas wie Körpergewicht etc. mit berechnet wird.
2. Die Videos treiben die Story voran ich empfinde die CutScenes aber keneswegs als störend. 
3: Habe auch Stranglehold gespielt. Sorry aber MP3 ist um Welten besser. Ausserdem kann man die Videos beim zweiten mal wegklicken. 
4. Also zudem Punkt die Darstellung sei hölzern fällt mir leider nichts ein. Da sie einfach nur falsch ist.
5. Die Grafik ist was? Dreh doch mal die Optik bis zum Anschlag auf. Dann sag das gleiche nochmal. 
Ausserdem wie oft sieht man Marcello tanzen? 
Ich glaube das du das Spiel schon vorher Verurteilst. Sorry aber objektiv ist das was Du da von Dir gibst nicht gerade.


----------



## Brokensword (4. Juni 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Die Sequenzen lassen sich auch beim zweiten Mal nur bedingt abbrechen. Es sind ja im Prinzip Ladebildschirme. Wenn allerdings das Level fertig geladen ist, kann man den Rest der Sequenz überspringen. Zur Spielzeit: Ich habe geschätzte 14 Stunden gebraucht. Davon waren mindestens 2 sehr frustrierend (schlecht gesetzte Checkpoints). Habs jetzt nochmal auf Schwer angefangen, da spielt sich das ganze eher wie ein Max Payne, weil man ständig rumhechten muss, weil man nur 3 bis 4 Kugeln aushält. Zur Info allerdings: Ich habs nur auf der Box gespielt, daher weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, ob die Sequenzen vllt doch auf dem PC abbrechbar sind.



ich habs übers WE verteilt auf normal durchgespielt 
und gestern nochmal auf schwer angefangen und bin jetz im Stadion kurz nachdem man verarzt wird, in der Sozial Club Einzelspielerstatistik wird genau 9 H Spielzeit angezeigt
und ich bin keineswegs durchgerusht oder sonst was, hab mir alles angesehen, also is entweder die Statistik falsch oder ich bin mit den Frustmomenten besser klargekommen wie andere, denn ich hab auch gehört dass die Durchschnittsspielzeit zwischen 13 -15 H liegt

muss dir auf jeden recht geben, denn ab schwer fühlt sich das Game wie richtiges Max Payne an
ich denk mal dass MP3  auf schwer so in etwa MP1 auf leicht ist
ich wünschte ich hätts gleich auf schwer angefangen, weil man die ganzen Cutscenes nicht überspringen kann, da würde sich ja mal endlich eine SSD Platte lohnen damit das schneller geht

ansonsten kann ich das Spiel nur empfehlen
so hab ich mir damals Kane & Lynch 2 gewünscht, tja war wohl nix XD


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Juni 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Hi
> kann deine Abneigung gegenüber dem neuen Max nicht so recht verstehen.
> 1. Max bewegt sich etwas träge macht aber Sinn da sowas wie Körpergewicht etc. mit berechnet wird.
> 2. Die Videos treiben die Story voran ich empfinde die CutScenes aber keneswegs als störend.
> ...



Hallo, 

also zu 1: 

Wo steht, dass Körpergewicht berechnet wird? Das glaubst du ja jetzt wohl selbst nicht, dass das der Grund für diese misslungene Steuerung ist  

zu 2: 

Wenn du es mehr als einmal durchspielst, stören die Szenen, die man (weil es ja Loading Screens sind) nicht wegklicken kann...

 zu 3: 

ne is klar  

zu 4: 

Da hast du wohl noch nie die perfekten Animationen von HL2 oder auf der PS3 Heavy Rain gesehen. Das sind super Animationen .- Max Payne bietet da wirklich nur Holz Marionetten... 

zu 5: 

Meine Hardware reicht durchaus aus um den Max mit allen Details zu spielen - bezüglich Objektivität - das ist meine Meinung die ich von Max Payne 3 habe und die muss nicht objektiv sein, da ich keinen Test für die PCG schreibe der halt in gewisser Weise objektiv sein soll.


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo
zu 1. Und ob das so ist wen du keine Ahnung von Spielen hast und dich für deren Entwicklung interessierst dann sollte man auch nichts dazu sagen. Bei Max Payne3 werden solche Sachen sehr wohl mit einberechnet.
zu 2. Ok da ich es noch zum ersten mal Spiele kann ich nicht sagen das mich die Ladebildschirme nerven. Dennoch sind sie für die Story elemtar.
zu 3. Oh ist nciht so gut wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. Aber hast recht dann einfach sowas wie "nee ist klar"
zu 4. Also ich habe HL2 zwei vom ersten tag an gespielt ist noch immer auf meiner Platte und wenn ich es Vergleiche sehen die Animantionen bei MP3 immerr noch viel besser aus.
zu 5. Ich hab nie gesagt das deine Kiste das nicht schafft. Du solltest lesen lernen. Aber wenn dein Rechner es schafft dann dreh die Optik auf.
Oh sorry das ist keine Meinung du Hasst das spiel weil es nicht Remedy kommt. Aber deine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Vergleiche sind total lächeröich.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Juni 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Hallo
> zu 1. Und ob das so ist wen du keine Ahnung von Spielen hast und dich für deren Entwicklung interessierst dann sollte man auch nichts dazu sagen. Bei Max Payne3 werden solche Sachen sehr wohl mit einberechnet.
> zu 2. Ok da ich es noch zum ersten mal Spiele kann ich nicht sagen das mich die Ladebildschirme nerven. Dennoch sind sie für die Story elemtar.
> zu 3. Oh ist nciht so gut wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. Aber hast recht dann einfach sowas wie "nee ist klar"
> ...


 
Du sagst mir würden die Argumente ausgehen, schreibst aber selber einfach mal so ins Blaue das MP3 um Welten besser ist - ohne irgendeine Begründung die deine Behauptung untermauert... 

Bei Punkt 5 unterstellst du mir ich würde MP3 hassen, da es nicht von Remedy ist. Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin, habe ich also von Spielen keine Ahnung? Ich weiss nicht was soll das für eine Argumentation sein?? *lol* Dann begründe doch einfach mal wieso Max Payne besser ist? Vor Argumenten deinerseits sehe ich nämlich gar nichts und das ist wirklich lächerlich - Fanboy gequatsche halt...


----------



## Chris1q1q (6. Juni 2012)

MP 3 ist definitiv ein guter und spaßiger shooter mit guter Grafik, aber...

es ist leider kein Max Payne mehr...

Fühlt sich für mich eher wie ein lineares GTA IV ohne Fahrzeuge mit optimierten Ballereien an. (ist ja auch diesselbe (optimierte) Engine)

Die Ballereien sind durchaus unterhaltsam und fordernd (habs auf "hard" durchgespielt und den zweiten durchgang auf "hardcore" angefangen)
Originell fand ich die Waffen mit Laserpointern in den letzten Kapiteln die wesentlich schlechter als normale waffen sind, weil das Fadenkreuz verschwindet ^^

Die Story lässt die Dramatik der ersten beiden Teile vermissen. Es gab in der gesamten Kampagne keine Stelle die mich irgendwie berührt hätte. Und so ab dem 3. mal wirds einfach nur nervig wenn max wieder mal ganz knapp versagt. (Er stellt sich an manchen Stellen definitiv saublöd an)

An einer Stelle beispielsweise, sieht er durch ein Fenster wie eine Geisel bedroht wird, anstatt wie an zahlreichen anderen Stellen im Spiel mit Stil durchs Fenster zu springen, die Bullettime zu aktivieren und einfach alle Gangster in 3 sekunden umzuknallen, geht er durch die tür (ohne seine waffe zu ziehen), brüllt den Geiselnehmer an, er solle sie verdammt nochmal (!) in Ruhe lassen... Ergebnis: Geisel tot, Max jammert kurz (wieder ne Frau tot...) und weiter gehts...

Mal abgesehen von Max's psychischem Zustand der viel zur Atmosphäre beiträgt ist die Story austauschbar (hätte auch irgendein Ex-Cop/Ex-Soldat/Ex-Söldner sein können der als leibwächter in Brasilien unterwegs ist)

Am besten finde ich die Stelle wo er sich auf einmal (nachdem er wieder mal versagt hat) an den Kopf fasst und sagt: "Mensch... eigentlich könnt ich langsam mal mit dem Saufen aufhören und mein Leben in den Griff kriegen"
Wahnsinnig atmosphärisch...

Kurz dannach lässt er sich dann (warum auch immer ???) von 3 Pennern in einer Favela ausrauben nur um 15 minuten später wieder alles kurz und klein zu ballern.

An der Stelle auf dem Boot im Panama-Kanal hab ich komplett den Faden verloren... hanebüchener gehts nicht mehr.

Die Story hat einfach zuviele unlogische und aufgesetzte Momente, keine Ahnung was sich Rockstar dabei gedacht hat.

Bezug zu Max payne 1+2 gleich null. 1 Satz über Mona und 1 Szene vor dem Grabstein seiner Frau und Tochter.

Alles in Allem kein würdiger Nachfolger, aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.

Hätte aber gerne mal einen blick in eine alternative Zeitlinie geworfen, wo Remedy die Rechte nicht verkauft hat, wäre bestimmt ein Mega-Hit geworden.

Ah, ja und der Multiplayer ist wie CoD mit noch (!) kleineren Karten, teilweise kann man direkt von einem Spawn in den anderen ballern und grottiges Matchmaking gibts Gratis dazu.


----------



## Fresh1981 (6. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen 
Du konntest von dem was ich geschrieben habe nichts wiederlegen. Ausserdem habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt das du keine Ahnung hast das hast du gesagt. Nein das heisst einfach nur das dem Spiel scheinbar schon vorher keine Chance gegeben hast.

MP3 ist numal um Welten besser als Stranglehold. Die Effeckte,schau dir die Optik an die  Bewegungen (weitaus besser als in HL2), das Setting ist Geschmacksache achja nen Multiplayer gibt es auch. 
Nein ich habe keine Argumente das sollte reichen. Achja noch nen Tipp: Schmeiss Max von deiner Platte installiere StrangleHold oder zocke nochmal HL2  da beide so toll sind. Hole dir am besten MaxPayne 1 und 2
in diesem Sinne


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Juni 2012)

So dank dieser Diskussion hab ich mir jetzt auch noch mal Stranglehold angetan. Und ja MP 3 ist wirklich deutlich besser. Stranglehold ist meiner Ansicht nach sogar noch aufgesetzter und hat irgendwie gefühlt mehr Railshootersequenzen als MP3. Und ganz ehrlich? HL2 und gute Animationen? Allerhöchstens, wenn es um vorgerenderte Sequenzen geht. Ingame sehen die Sachen nicht so prickelnd aus. 

Zu den Sachen mit der Story: Ja die Story ist wirklich teilweise einfach an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Da es im Sammelthread untergeht, schreib ichs auch hier nochmal rein: Wir haben zum Spiel ein Review gemacht. Kann man sich hier anschauen : RISAG - 105 - Max Payne 3 - YouTube


----------



## ClintBeastwood (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...
Folgendes: Man befindet sich in Kapitel 6, beendet es, startet (versehentlich) ein "neues Spiel", will aber seinen bisherigen Fortschritt nicht verlieren, also
wählt man die einzelnen Kapitel aus, spielt sagen wir Kapitel 6  "durch", danach Kapitel 7 ca. 1 Std., beendet das Spiel und will in diesem Kapitel + Abschnitt weitermachen.
Da das tolle Spiel aber davon ausgeht, dass ich nochmal von vorne beginnen möchte, bleibt mir nur wieder die Kapitelwahl, dumm ist nur, dass ich das
7. Kapitel schaffen muss, um darauf zugreifen zu können, der "Weiter"-Button ist nicht anwählbar. Versteht ihr  ?

Weiterhin nerven die Sprüche beim Beenden des Spiels ungemein, ich muss schon 2x überlegen, welche Antwort mich das Spiel beendet lässt !
Ich will doch nur auf den Desktop zurück, am einfachsten nur mit ESC oder ALT-X !
Der Gesamteindruck ist eher negativ, das Spielt fühlt ich an wie Call Of Duty mit GTA-Touch oder umgekehrt. Rockstar-Games hätte dieses "Marke"
nicht in die Finger kriegen dürfen. Trotz des GTA-Mod Feelings kommen dann doch ab und zu diese Momente einer gewissen Intensität auf und die
Lust sich mal die Cutscenes anzusehen.
Ich werde das Game noch ein bisschen zocken, weil ich Brasilien- und die Favela-Szene mit den fussballspielenden Jungs mag .


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2012)

ClintBeastwood schrieb:


> Weiterhin nerven die Sprüche beim Beenden des Spiels ungemein, ich muss schon 2x überlegen, welche Antwort mich das Spiel beendet lässt !
> Ich will doch nur auf den Desktop zurück, am einfachsten nur mit ESC oder ALT-X !


 
Beim Beenden muss man doch einfach immer nur die oberste Antwort wählen


----------



## Mellsei (10. Juni 2012)

richtig ^^


----------



## PixelMurder (13. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen Film schauen ich will mit MP3 Action erleben, das gelingt hier überhaupt nicht, denn wenn es mal zu den stylischen Schusswechseln kommt werde diese viel zu schnell durch überlange Videosequenzen unterbrochen und das ist ein absolutes NOGO!



Kann dem nur zustimmen, ich kann nur hoffen, dass nicht noch mehr Entwickler vergessen, wieso man überhaupt zockt.
Okay, ich kann nur für mich sprechen, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich bin Vielspieler, der sich verarscht fühlt, wenn er ein Spiel nur ein Mal durchzocken kann/möchte und ich zocke, weil ich meine Geschicklichkeit beweisen möchte und schätze es dabei, wenn mir ein Spiel mit verschiedenen Mitteln das Gefühl gibt, am richtigen Ort zu sein und zu wissen, wieso ich Dinge tue.
Ich kenne die Vorgänger nicht, aber dieses Max Payne geht für mich auf jeden Fall in die falsche Richtung. Das ist ein starrer Schlauchshooter, der einem noch zuätzlich mit ausufernden Video-Sequenzen nervt, ohne es damit zu rechtfertigen, dass ich Einfluss auf die Story nehmen kann. Und es wird nicht besser damit, dass Leute, die keine Künstler sind, meinen sie seien solche und das Spiel mit irgendwelchen Effekten verschandeln. Die Steuerung selbst ist für mich irgendwie GTA 4.5. Damals wär ich dankbar gewesen, aber heute frage ich mich, wieso man die Steuerung nicht bei Leuten kauft, die was davon verstehen.
Okay, Payne ist ein alter Mann(ungefähr in meinem Alter) aber gerade deswegen würde ich auf Sprünge verzichten, wenn ich mir dabei was brechen würde, da ich nicht abrollen kann.Die haben sich sicher was dabei gedacht, sieht allerdings trotzdem bescheiden und unnötig aus, wenn man eine Shotgun in der linken Hand hält.
Okay, die Umgebung in São Paulo ist Kult, das fühlt sich authentisch an und die Sprüche der Typen in brasilianisch sind ein Leckerbissen, ich hätte mir nur gewünscht, dass mich der Rest mit der selben Lust erfüllt, weiter zu zocken. Habe es seit Release, aber immer noch nicht fertig gezockt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2012)

PixelMurder schrieb:


> [...]Ich kenne die Vorgänger nicht, aber dieses Max Payne geht für mich auf jeden Fall in die falsche Richtung.[...]




Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? 

Es mag ja sein, dass dieses Spiel dir nicht gefällt, was übrigens absolut in Ordnung ist. Allerdings kannst du dann schwerlich behaupten, dass "dieses Max Payne in die falsche Richtung geht". Denn in MP I & II gab es auch "nur" die sogenannten "Schlauchlevel". Allerdings sehe ich dies in Hinblick auf die Darstellung und der Story als Pluspunkt, denn entgegen der Sandboxspiele wie GTA IV, Skyrim und ähnliche wird hier eine zusammenhängende Story mit einem dicken, fetten roten Faden erzählt.

D.h. du kannst dich der Geschichte und der Erzählweise nicht entziehen, und das ist sehr wohl so gewollt ... dann in MP I & II war es exakt genauso.

Man kann mit der Story & dem Setting gerne hart ins Gericht gehen, aber vom grundsätzlichen Aufbau entspricht der dritte Teil den ersten beiden.

Übrigens, wie bzw. warum willst du Einfluss auf die Story nehmen? 
Man überlege sich nur, wenn der Spieler in MP I & II hätte Einfluss nehmen können ... Happy End in beiden Spielen, immer schön am Kindergeburtstag feiern.


----------



## PixelMurder (13. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich für diese Aussage die Vorgänger kennen muss, da falsche Richtung(oder das falsche Spiel) für mich unabhängig von Max Payne ist. 
Ist immer lustig, wie die Leute immer wieder meinen, man wolle das Gegenteil, wenn man eine Sache bemängelt.
Wenn ich die starren Schhläuche bemängle, fordere ich kein Open-World-Spiel, sondern eines, das mir zumindest soviele alternative Wege wie Crysis 2 bietet. Der Hafen ist an sich ein reizvolles Gebiet, aber gebt mir bitte die Möglichkeit, mir den Weg selbst bis zum Ausgang zu suchen. Wäre ja nicht mal unpassend, da Payne sehr wenig aushält, ihm die Möglichkeit zu bieten, sich an ein paar Gruppen vorbeizuschleichen oder irgendwas zu sabotieren.
Und die Sequenzen sind enorm lang, dafür dass sie sich auch nach dem siebzehnten Durchgang nicht unterscheiden.War ja schon dasselbe bei ME3, wenn man das Ende für bescheiden hielt, wurde man als Kindergeburtstag-Liebhaber verschrien. Dabei bin nur nicht gerne eine reine Marionette, wenn man mir nicht zumindest einwandfreie Shooter-Qualitäten liefert, die für sich für Wiederspielwert sorgen. ME3 kann ich zumindest bis Marauder Shields zocken, Story-Ende und nicht abbrechbare Sequenzen hin oder her.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2012)

PixelMurder schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich für diese Aussage die Vorgänger kennen muss, da falsche Richtung(oder das falsche Spiel) für mich unabhängig von Max Payne ist.
> Ist immer lustig, wie die Leute immer wieder meinen, man wolle das Gegenteil, wenn man eine Sache bemängelt.
> Wenn ich die starren Schhläuche bemängle, fordere ich kein Open-World-Spiel, sondern eines, das mir zumindest soviele alternative Wege wie Crysis 2 bietet.


Habe ich behauptet, dass du ein Sandboxspiel forderst? 

Ich hab Sandboxspiele als negativ Beispiele genommen, also welche Spiele aufgrund ihrer offenen Struktur keine zusammenhängende Story erzählen. Das hat nichts mit deinem Beitrag zutun gehabt.



> Der Hafen ist an sich ein reizvolles Gebiet, aber gebt mir bitte die Möglichkeit, mir den Weg selbst bis zum Ausgang zu suchen. Wäre ja nicht mal unpassend, da Payne sehr wenig aushält, ihm die Möglichkeit zu bieten, sich an ein paar Gruppen vorbeizuschleichen oder irgendwas zu sabotieren.


Wobei wir da wieder beim Thema wären, du kennst die Vorgänger nicht ... 
So ein Vorgehen wäre noch unpassender als das häufig kritisierte Setting. Das wäre dann wirklich kein Max Payne mehr.



> Und die Sequenzen sind enorm lang, dafür dass sie sich auch nach dem siebzehnten Durchgang nicht unterscheiden.War ja schon dasselbe bei ME3, wenn man das Ende für bescheiden hielt, wurde man als Kindergeburtstag-Liebhaber verschrien.


So leid es mir tut, aber auch hier muss ich zum Dritten mal erwähnen, dass du die Vorgänger nicht kennst. Dort wurde die Geschichte in gezeichneter Form, aber gesprochene Dialogen, erzählt.

D.h. niemand wäre auf die Idee gekommen, hier die Geschichte zu verändern ... absolut nicht. Denn für viele, mich eingeschlossen, gehört die Geschichte von Max Payne I & II zu dem Besten, was man bei einem 3rd Person Shooter erleben durfte. Teil 3 ist leider nicht auf diesem hohem Niveau, vllt. solltest du bei Wikipedia die Geschichte von Max Payne nachlesen, dann verstehst du den Teil mit dem Kindergeburtstag.

In Kurzform: Max Payne hat Frau und Kind verloren, geht daran fast zu Grunde und trifft in letzter Minute Mona Sax, die ihm soetwas wie neuem Lebensmut gibt, obwohl der Schicksalsschlag mit seiner Familie immer noch schwer wiegt. Doch auch sie überlebt nicht ( obwohl es hier wirklich alternative Enden gibt  ) und so ist Max in Teil 3 der gebrochene und versoffene Mann, wie wir ihn nunmehr kennen.

Überleg mal, man hätte in MP I die Geschichte ändern können ... Frau und Kind sterben nicht, ich mag garnicht daran denken.


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Juni 2012)

ich geb mal auch meinen senf dazu...eins vorweg hab teil 1+2 gespielt teil 2 (3-4 mal).
ich finde auch dass die inflationär häufig vorkommenden videos den spielverlauf stören.
man merkt auch deutlich dass da nun jemand anders das spiel programmiert hat.
zumal ich vor einigen wochen alan wake gespielt habe und da das storytelling nicht so gestört hat. 
rockstar versucht mit mp 3 die story über stets gleiche videos zu erzeugen die von der filmbranche geklaut sind.
besonders störend und teilweise übertrieben ist das aufpoppen oder großschreiben von bestimmten wörtern nur um irgendwie kultig zu wirken.
wenn man denn dann einmal wieder die action selbst in die hand nehmen darf (kommt teilweise erschreckend plötzlich) 
ist es dann definitiv mp denn es ist auch nicht nötig mp mit innovationen zu füllen.
also die action stimmt schon auch wenn die location diesmal hauptsächlich südamerika ist.
aber wie gesagt störend sind die videos da der spielfluss ständig unterbrochen wird und ich habe keine ahnung wieviel spiel ich noch vor mir habe (habe gerade meinen auftraggeber tot im büro aufgefunden).
aber mich würde es ärgern wenn nach relativ kurzer zeit das spiel schon den abspann zeigt.
dann wäre endlich auch klar weswegen da 35 gb auf die platte geschrieben wurden und zwar damit mir rockstar seine klischeehaften videos teuer verkauft.


----------



## PixelMurder (13. Juni 2012)

Immer die selben Diskussionen mit Freunden von Vorgängern, was ich auch bei einigen Spielen bin 
Spiele sollen sich weiter entwickeln und ich sehe nicht ein, wieso es einem Spiel schlecht tun sollte, wenn ich plötzlich schleichen und einen alternativen Weg wählen kann. Ich zocke seit den ersten Scrollern und Schlauchshooter habe ich langsam gesehen, auch wenn sie noch so als Kunst deklariert werden und oder/ein nettes Setting aufweisen.Ist halt nur meine Ansicht zum Thema, dass sich Spiele immer mehr an die Realität annähern sollen und Max Payne sieht mir nicht wie ein Bullettimer und Hüpfer aus, dürfte es also vorsichtig angehen, was an sich kein Nachteil sein muss.
Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## kingston (13. Juni 2012)

@ Pixel Murder: 

Hol dir doch mal bei Gelegenheit Teil 1 und 2. Natürlich von der angestaubten Grafik ( besonders Teil1) nicht beeinflussen lassen. Und dann hat diese Diskussion über MP3 erst einen Sinn.


----------

